

Ask HN: Best source for awesome (above average) talent? - JSeymourATL

Where are you finding the best talent these days? Networking referrals? Linkedin? TalentBin? Headhunters?
======
KhalPanda
Your question is well-timed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685170)

~~~
JSeymourATL
Thanks for the link!

